# Ordering Audi TTRS.... order Sport Exhaust option or keep the stock system?



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, after some deliberation, I went down to the dealership and plunked down a deposit on an RS.

Gonna go pretty bone stock since I want to do my own aftermarket nav/audio system.

Ordering with the titanium wheels and the aluminum package...

Havent completely made up my mind about the color... kinda wavering between Daytona Grey and Sepang Blue... though I'm leaning towards the former. 
(looks great with aluminum pack and I think it makes the hood look a bit more well proportioned)

would love your guys input on these colors (especially people who have seen both these color in person...)

the main thing I am wrestling with is the Sport Exhaust Option though....



To put some perspective on it... I own a VW GTi that is at APR Stage 2+ with there nice RSC exhaust.... its sounds great but on longer trips it would be nice to have a sport button on that one)

My concern is that when i want to go on a long road trip with the misses... (which happens fairly often) I want to know how livable it is when the sports button is turned OFF.....


Conversly, I was wondering how good the stock exhaust sounds with the sports button ON.

I've heard alot of review stating the sport exhaust can get tedious, but they never mention if this is in both modes ( unless they are stupidly cruising distance trips with the sports button on when they could just turn it off when they not carving up canyons)


I still have a few weeks before the the build order goes thru, so I have time to chance options.

Thanks much


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I would have ordered the Titanium-look wheels without the sport exhaust if it was an available config...


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I'd go with Daytona. On a coupe, blue is a bit much for me (and I love blue cars). On the roadster, with the contrast of the black top, blue works better.

I'd skip the sport exhaust. For the same money, if not less, you could get an aftermarket system that is lighter and may offer some minimal performance gain.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

IMO:

Daytona
Aluminum Pkg.
Titanium Wheels
Sport Exhaust

It looks so classy.

- Jeremy -


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd go with Miltek exhaust


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I think that even the non-sport exhaust is a little difficult to live with. It's not that it's too loud - not at all, but there is a drone at or below 2500 RPM under light throttle that gets to me after a while. I'm going to take a look at the APR exhaust when it comes out to see if their noise cancellation tuning approach eliminates the droning but keeps all of that 5 cylinder acoustic goodness.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

YYC Dubber said:


> Ordering with the titanium wheels and the aluminum package...


Are you sure that it's possible to order the titanium wheels without getting the entire package? Previously the only thing that could be split from the titanium package was the sport exhaust. And the titanium and aluminum optic packages could not be ordered together.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Are you sure that it's possible to order the titanium wheels without getting the entire package? Previously the only thing that could be split from the titanium package was the sport exhaust. And the titanium and aluminum optic packages could not be ordered together.


It's available like this in Canada. Not in the US. 

**** you, Audi of America!

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TopCarbon said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I think that even the non-sport exhaust is a little difficult to live with. It's not that it's too loud - not at all, but there is a drone at or below 2500 RPM under light throttle that gets to me after a while. I'm going to take a look at the APR exhaust when it comes out to see if their noise cancellation tuning approach eliminates the droning but keeps all of that 5 cylinder acoustic goodness.


Agreed that I wish it was quieter at low RPM when in non-sport mode... though I don't have high hopes that a slapped together aftermarket system (oh sorry, I mean "designed " aftermarket system) will do much better.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

yes in canada we do have the ability to order the wheels and/or sports exhaust separately..... but you are all welcome to come up to Canada and purchase the car at a $12,000 premium... 

Yea I have been lurking the APR website on developments in their RSC kit for the TTRS... unfortunately it doesnt seem like they will utilize the S mode button flapper which is a shame because then I think you would get a world class system.

I was very happy with their RSC system for the K03 2.0L FSI, however it would be nice to have the option of a more muted tone for longer distance cruising....

So far, it doesnt seem like their is all that much difference between the stock and sport exhaust in regards to low RPM drone..... what may be the solution is to take a page out of iModTTS's book and install some sound deadening in the trunk liner to reduce the drone. 

i must say the videos on youtube make the sports exhaust sound pretty nice.... Kinda worried about the milltek one since almost all of the demo vids feature straight pipes or de catted systems... Up here in canada there are some regions that do emissions controls....

Having a hard time with the color choice still... about the only thing I saw in real life Daytona Grey was a Q7... and that wasnt a very good proxy for the TTRS.... 

Does the color pop pretty good in most light conditions?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm biased of course but DG is awesome in person. I don't have the Al pack but I think the Ti wheels would be superb on it. Re the sport exhaust, really expensive for what it is...or isn't for that matter. I agree with others...save the money and buy a nice aftermarket system. I'm really surprised at the comments about droning with the non-sport exhaust. It is my DD and I get 0 drone in normal mode and only a hint of drone in sport mode at low rpms under load...not a situation you should be in s-mode anyway. I could drive coast to coast in this with no issue.

Pic for your troubles...









and another from inside just show the chameleon nature of DG...


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

wow, amazing pics BB

that was kinda what I was looking for, a dark and light shot


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

I liked the idea of the sport exhaust adding a little more "throaty" sound to the note. It was not immediately clear when I placed the my order if the sport exhaust added any beneficial performance characteristics and since I wanted the Titanium rims the sport exhaust was a nice addition to the package. But if I had the option I would likely have stuck with stock ordered the TiWheels only and saved the cash for an aftermarket exhaust. 

Personally, I'm not too worried about the drone noise at any RPM level, because compared to my delSol with after market exhaust, the TT RS is going to be quieter; of that I'm sure. 

It really boils down to personal preference. I _want_ to hear the engine; the exhaust note on the TT RS was a major selling point for me, and I've shied away from other cars because ( among other reasons ) I didn't like their exhaust note.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

found this clip on youtube, when you play it at 720p its got pretty good fidelity.... starting to lean towards it since it sounds real nice and throaty with S mode and seem fairly hushed in regular....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXO4JqgjbAc

Now APR just has to release a ECU reflash that gets rid of the hypersensitive throttle in sport mode...

Playing devils advocate, anyone here own or have some nice pics of the Sepang blue in both good and low light conditions?

Just seems like the daytona has more shades and tones and really shows off the curves of the car well...


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> found this clip on youtube, when you play it at 720p its got pretty good fidelity.... starting to lean towards it since it sounds real nice and throaty with S mode and seem fairly hushed in regular....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXO4JqgjbAc
> 
> ...


Both Sepang and Daytona look great, but Daytona is a much more special color, IMO. It sparkles like crazy in the sun with green and purple flecks. For some reason, I wasn't in love with Sepang in person. It's a bit too dark for a car this sporty, maybe. In fact, I didn't even take any photos of it because I just wasn't moved by it. I've seen all of the colors in person and only Daytona and Misano tugged at my heartstrings enough to make me want to buy them. When I ordered my car, Daytona wasn't available, so I got Misano. But, frankly, I'm really tired of seeing gray, black and white cars on the road so I decided to add some color to the world and drive a red sports car. 

But I do secretly love Daytona... :heart: Even these photos don't do it justice. And it looks 63% better with the Aluminum pkg.


















- Jeremy -


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

wow , that was a great post, kinda what I was hoping for since it's a rare chance for someone to see all he colors...

just an update as well... APR sounds like it will be releasing a system that does in fact use the "S" button and a flapper valve, so it should be the best of both worlds because their RSC system specifically targets that low rpm drone


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> wow , that was a great post, kinda what I was hoping for since it's a rare chance for someone to see all he colors...
> 
> just an update as well... APR sounds like it will be releasing a system that does in fact use the s Jetton and a flapper valve, so it should be the best of both worlds because their RSC system specifically targets that low rpm drone


Yeah, luckily I live in Germany. I had such a hard time choosing the color for my RS. I changed my order 3-4 times before settling on Misano. I'm sure my SA was more than slightly annoyed  

I searched for used RS's within 200 km from me on the German Audi site and drove around looking at all of the colors in person. I was hoping that I would love Suzuka and Sepang, but I just didn't. However, I got to drive the Sepang so that sealed the deal for me. 

Honestly, you can't go wrong. Sepang is a beautiful color. It was my original color choice. But after seeing it in person, I just thought it was a little too dark for this car. Plus, I drove a blue R32 for 3 years, so I was ready for a change.

- Jeremy -


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*My Vote: Sepang Blue*

Just saw Sepang Blue on an Audi R8 GT tonight, in person.

What a current color and the aluminum pkg with it would look fantastic.

By the way, the R8 I speak of was being delivered to Graham Rahal and I just happened to be there as he picked it up. When my TT RS was brought around, Graham actually stepped away from his brand new R8 GT to come take a closer look at my car! I'm not kidding.

He loved the TT RS and looked at it inside and out. Graham's girl friend loved the car and pointed out to Graham how it had a child seat in back. 

Anyway, a bit of a tangent to say that I like the Sepang Blue with the AL pkg. :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That's so cool about Graham Rahal. Jealous.

I got the sport exhaust for 3 reasons. First, I wanted the Titanium wheels. Second, I got my car at a time there were no other options than the Milltek. And 3rd, you can make it sound like a beast for $320 by removing the secondary cats.

If you don't want a loud exhaust or drone, get a TTS and flash it. I love the sport exhaust. Yes, it is overpriced for what it is...a modified muffler.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*OEM Sports Exhaust = wood*

Oh, dont get me wrong I love the sound of it... in fact it just sounds amazing in this clip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTeRrnZlOc4

drone is that low rpm background around 2000-2500 rpm... and its apparent on even the 2.0 FSI's.

I have the APR exhaust but i think the best solution to this problem is some sound deadening in the trunk liner which mitigates it without really affecting the sounds as you open it up.

This engine's revs and exhaust note give me a hard on... sounds so friggin amazing....

despite not giving power gains... the sound alone makes it a very tempting buy....

Here in Canada we pay thru the nose... but its possible to order BOTH packages on the car ( Titanium + Aluminum) or just bits and pieces of each....

correct me if I'm wrong, but do all american TTRS's come with alcantara inserts to the leather seats? I think all canadian ones are 100% leather and heated seats standard.

My order (still waiting for build date) is Daytona Grey with just Titanium wheels and the Aluminum Package, maybe add some after market CF mirror COVERS.... and cant decide between the Sports Exhaust or waiting for APR's system.... I honestly have a hard time finding ANYTHING out there right now that makes the TTRS sound as nice as the OEM Sport Exhaust.


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but do all american TTRS's come with alcantara inserts to the leather seats? I think all canadian ones are 100% leather and heated seats standard.


Both the alcantara leather and the heated seats are options for the U.S. model.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*hmmmm*

saw a Q7 today in a dealer lot in Daytona Grey.... looked pretty blah.... wish there were some R8's or even A7's around to take a peek to get a better idea of the color.... kinda back on the fence again...:banghead:


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

YYC Dubber said:


> saw a Q7 today in a dealer lot in Daytona Grey.... looked pretty blah.... wish there were some R8's or even A7's around to take a peek to get a better idea of the color.... kinda back on the fence again...:banghead:


It looks best in full sun. Maybe it's not the best color to choose when living in the Great White North.

So go for Sepang with Aluminum trim and Titanium wheels. You definitely won't regret that!

- Jeremy -


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

YYC Dubber said:


> saw a Q7 today in a dealer lot in Daytona Grey.... looked pretty blah.... wish there were some R8's or even A7's around to take a peek to get a better idea of the color.... kinda back on the fence again...:banghead:


Agreed... the gray just looks blah (to me).


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

To each his own, I guess. I couldn't be happier. I seariously don't think anyone would describe the TTRS in DG as blah. Most people are falling over themselves when they see it. Maybe the Q just has too much panel sq footage for it to work...too much of a good thing? No way is it blah on the RS though.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> To each his own, I guess. I couldn't be happier. I seariously don't think anyone would describe the TTRS in DG as blah. Most people are falling over themselves when they see it. Maybe the Q just has too much panel sq footage for it to work...too much of a good thing? No way is it blah on the RS though.


Any color looks good on the RS... we're just nitpicking about relative color preference at this point.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> To each his own, I guess. I couldn't be happier. I seariously don't think anyone would describe the TTRS in DG as blah. Most people are falling over themselves when they see it. Maybe the Q just has too much panel sq footage for it to work...too much of a good thing? No way is it blah on the RS though.


I would agree with you.... the Q7 is a poor stand in for the TTRS.... trying to see the true character of a that color as it should look on these cars is hard to do when you looking at essentially a giant jellybean

I am pretty sure I have downloaded EVERY high quality pic of a TTRS in DG and SB on the internetz and tried to compare them in a multitude of light conditions..... NO SUBSTITUTE FOR SEEING CAR IN PERSON...

I think what kinda gets to me though is up here in Canada, all the dealers lots are FILLED with grey white and black cars... I mean they wont even risk ordering a sepang r8!

In the end , i want a TTRS that will have the pop and sportiness that much of the audi COLOR line is lacking...

My airline has a jumpseat agreement with many US carriers so anyone game for me swinging down to their major airport with their Daytona /Sepang beauty, lunch and beers are on me....:beer::beer:

since we are talking about colors, what you do guys think of TTS motorsports TTRS?

I think the white lower side stripes w/ silver trim are starting to grow on me... not sure how I should feel about that...lol


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe lower the strip down to the bottom rocker panels and have them naturally join the line the front aluminum package splitter makes?

hmmmm... that might look very nice in blue....


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> ... maybe add some after market CF mirror COVERS....


Not sure if you're aware, so I'll point it out anyways, the CF Mirrors have the auto dimming feature in addition to being able to fold inward. The aluminum do not auto dim. Not mentioned in the brochure or the order guide, but it's been confirmed by others whom have taken delivery.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> That's so cool about Graham Rahal. Jealous.
> 
> I got the sport exhaust for 3 reasons. First, I wanted the Titanium wheels. Second, I got my car at a time there were no other options than the Milltek. And 3rd, you can make it sound like a beast for $320 by removing the secondary cats.
> 
> If you don't want a loud exhaust or drone, get a TTS and flash it. I love the sport exhaust. Yes, it is overpriced for what it is...a modified muffler.


DrDomm, could you clarify about the $320 dollar amount regarding removing the second cats? Is that the replacement straight pipes for those? Thanks! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

anyone have first hand comments on Suzuka Grey and Misano Red?

I think this color thing is turning into one of those visual illusions... the more I stare at TTRS pix the more I change my mind or see different shades in the cars in different ways...:banghead:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

gt2437 said:


> DrDomm, could you clarify about the $320 dollar amount regarding removing the second cats? Is that the replacement straight pipes for those? Thanks! :beer::thumbup:


That's correct. Got them from UK group buy at TT Shop. I think I saw them on sale here in the US for about the same price...http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/...-pipes-c-4246_4301.html?Audi_TT_MK2_07+&r=394


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

DrDomm said:


> That's correct. Got them from UK group buy at TT Shop. I think I saw them on sale here in the US for about the same price...http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/...-pipes-c-4246_4301.html?Audi_TT_MK2_07+&r=394


Awesome, thanks!! :beer:


----------

